# Upper Rustic Lost Paddle



## CUBuffskier (Jul 7, 2005)

On Saturday June 3rd, my buddy lost his black bent shaft AT paddle just after the white quarter mile on upper rustic on the poudre. If it shows up or anyone notices is it his name and number are on it. Please call or pm me.

Thanks,

Andy White
720-352-7038


----------

